# Young Henrys Porter (motorcycle oil)



## Sezza (4/8/19)

Hi, 

Does anyone have a recipe for a Young Henry’s Porter clone? I’m brewing with extract so but happy to add some grains.


----------



## hoppy2B (10/8/19)

I've not tasted it so don't know how sweet it is or what kind of hops might be in it. Reviews say it has a mild bitterness, so you might want to stick with something like Carafa or Midnight Wheat as a steeping grain. And the hops are citrusy and piney, so some American style hops as a late addition and dry hopped if you are capable. Maybe some late kettle hops and some citrus type hop extract to avoid any dry hopping issues. US05 yeast will probably do the job but Wy1318 will give you more mouthfeel. So for a 23 litre batch something like:

1 Can of Coopers Original Lager;
1 kg of light dry malt or brew enhancer;
250 gm dextrose;
200 gm Carafa 1;
50 gm dark crystal;
Hops of your choice; and 
Yeast as above.

If it doesn't turn out dark enough the first time add some more Carafa. If it needs a little sweetness add a bit more crystal. The crystal will darken it as well. 

It might pay to check a few other clone recipes of beers you are familiar with that have a similar hop profile to come up with a hopping schedule.


----------



## Haydo99 (24/7/20)

Anyone got an AG recipe?


----------

